# Damascenes



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

Anyone breed and raise these? I really like the look and will be getting a few pairs soon. Any advice or anything I should know about them appreciated!


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice bird easy to breed very flighty.raise basically cookie cutter young. All look the same . Fly well look great in air no performance. That help?


----------



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

thanks much for the insight...what do you mean by flighty...are they more nervous than some breeds or do you mean flighty as in they like to fly?? sorry for stupid question!


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nervous in pens when you come in to feed /clean etc .dont make pen so they fly out of reach. 6/6/7high works well or very large pen so they have room to get away from you if you dont mind. Just my experience .


----------

